# Saturday update Cuba from Half - Wheel



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

The dust is settling, the talking head are trying to figure out the is allowed, not allowed, mayb'es, could be's, and what if's.

What Do Trump's Cuba Changes Mean for Cigars? - halfwheel

Not sure even the State Department or U.S. Customers Offices will all agree.

Enjoy, or as Rickey Reccard wioud have said this link is going to "SPLAIN" all to you....BABALOO.:vs_whistle:


----------

